# Robber bees in my new cut-out



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Jarvis, the robbers are attracted to the smell of honey from the cutout comb, You did the right thing by reducing the entrance, this robbing action should start subsiding when your bees have the honey cleaned off the comb and sealed in capped cells. When you start feeding you will need to keep the entrance reduced. I would not feed with an open feeder inside the hive at this point, use an inverted container that has small holes in the lid so as to keep the syrup smell at a minimum. If the robbers are still a problem today try placing an open feeder with syrup around 25 yards from the hive so as to attract the robbers to this feeder and away from your hive, when the feeder is empty then the robbers should be satisfied that the source is gone and things should return to normal....Take care


----------

